# Message from the Chief of Staff of the Army



## Marauder06 (Oct 16, 2013)

As your 38th Army Chief of Staff, I have visited with Soldiers serving around the world as well as at our installations across the United States.  At every location our Soldiers, Civilians, and Family members have inspired me with their passion, courage, and commitment to each other, to our Army, and to the Nation.

  Our Army serves in a period of dynamic uncertainty.  International threats by both state and non-state actors to America's national interests and those of our Allies and partners are in the headlines every day.  The unpredictability so prominent in the contemporary security environment will almost certainly remain a characteristic of the future.

  In this challenging environment, it is essential that our Total Army -- Active Army, the Army National Guard, and the U.S. Army Reserve -- be ready to accomplish the range of military operations we are directed to perform.  Our leaders and the American public rightly place their confidence in our professional competence and character, and they expect us to succeed.

  While we continue to support our Soldiers and Civilians who are in harm's way around the world, we are making changes to our institutions and processes to ensure that we are maximizing the limited resources available to the Army.  To communicate my intent for how the Army must move forward, I am publishing here the following five priorities:

  -  Adaptive Army Leaders for a Complex World
  -  A Globally Responsive and Regionally Engaged Army
  -  A Ready and Modern Army
  -  Soldiers Committed to Our Army Profession
  -  The Premier All-Volunteer Army

  These priorities are the basis for the objectives outlined in the upcoming 2014 Army Strategic Planning Guidance.  That Strategic Guidance will provide the Total Army a definitive statement of our mission as we look ahead to build upon our hard-earned experiences of the previous decade of war and toward a future that poses distinct challenges of its own.

  The attached document explains my priorities.  I expect every member of the Total Army to know these and to implement decisions and actions in accordance with them.  I look forward to discussing them with you further as I visit your duty locations. 

Army Strong!



Raymond T. Odierno
General, 38th Chief of Staff
United States Army



The Strength of our Nation is our Army
The Strength of our Army is our Soldiers
The Strength of our Soldiers is our Families
This is what makes us Army Strong!

Connect with me on Facebook & Twitter
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/RayOdierno
Twitter: @GENRayOdierno


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 16, 2013)

I would have made #5, #1; or stated that 1-4 create #5.

But that's just me.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 16, 2013)

No comment.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 16, 2013)

In other words, if you think we are rocking the boat now, just wait...


----------



## Centermass (Oct 17, 2013)

P.S. I'm still a leg.....:-"

Sincerely,

RTO


----------



## reed11b (Oct 17, 2013)

I think the best way to accomplish this is to ban tattoos and and sideburns. Also to RIF good soldiers who made "learning mistakes" as should be expected when you recruit almost entirly 18 year olds and focus less on RIFing dead weight and PT failures.
Reed
Fuck up-move up, US ARMY!


----------



## AWP (Oct 17, 2013)

My heavy-handed tactics and missing out on the invasion helped create Abu Ghraib.
<3's!
Ray


----------



## Brill (Oct 17, 2013)

Sooooo...are we still going to kill people and break their stuff? :-/


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 17, 2013)

Probably not, killing people is inhuman, unless done from a drone attack. And breaking peoples stuff, is costing the government to much in pay-offs, even if their family member was making bombs or an active actor in an insurgency.


----------



## AWP (Oct 17, 2013)

"They might be farmers."


----------



## x SF med (Oct 17, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> "They might be farmers."


 
Like this?





 
Oh, this one is They might be Giants...  with a Looney Tunes cast...  about Istanbul...   ah it kinda fits.


----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 17, 2013)

x SF med said:


> Like this?



Actually, I think this would be a more accurate summation of how our esteemed admin would feel about dealing with those "farmers."


----------



## x SF med (Oct 17, 2013)

racing_kitty said:


> Actually, I think this would be a more accurate summation of how our esteemed admin would feel about dealing with those "farmers."


 
You used the same band that I did?   -10  for a creativity failure.


----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 17, 2013)

x SF med said:


> You used the same band that I did?   -10  for a creativity failure.



Listen, fuckface, I remember sitting up and watching this particular episode of Tiny Toon Adventures (not true Loony Tunes, so -10 to YOU for getting that wrong) after I got home from high school one afternoon, and both those videos ran in the same episode.  That was my first taste of TMBG.  So go crawl back up under your bridge before I release the goats of hell.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 17, 2013)

racing_kitty said:


> Listen, fuckface, I remember sitting up and watching this particular episode of Tiny Toon Adventures (not true Loony Tunes, so -10 to YOU for getting that wrong) after I got home from high school one afternoon, and both those videos ran in the same episode.  That was my first taste of TMBG.  So go crawl back up under your bridge before I release the goats of hell.


 
Listen Red...  I said band, NOT Looney Tunes characters...   I hate friggin goats, I really hate friggin goats.

Now go build a little birdhouse in your soul as penance.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 17, 2013)

You bomblady...  whassup wit all da hatin n shit?  Huh, whassup widat?


----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 17, 2013)

Is that better?


----------



## x SF med (Oct 17, 2013)

racing_kitty said:


> Is that better?


 
Yes, Dear.


----------



## surgicalcric (Oct 18, 2013)

lindy said:


> Sooooo...are we still going to kill people and break their stuff? :-/



Not if JAG created ROE, designed to get senior Os promoted instead of wars won and our boys home, is involved.


----------



## 0699 (Oct 18, 2013)

Disregard...


----------



## RetPara (Oct 18, 2013)

Like I've said before...  Army's gone to hell ever since we turned in the Trapdoor Springfields....  ain't hardly worth going to war no more.....


----------



## Brill (Oct 18, 2013)

surgicalcric said:


> Not if JAG created ROE, designed to get senior Os promoted instead of wars won and our boys home, is involved.



I still remember the first time I heard on the radio "JAG does not concur."

Wait, what?:blkeye:


----------



## surgicalcric (Oct 18, 2013)

lindy said:


> I still remember the first time I heard on the radio "JAG does not concur."
> 
> Wait, what?:blkeye:



When that asswipe is standing beside me as i do the cha-cha to incoming PKM rounds I will give two fucks what he concurs with.  And until then I will keep dropping Willie-P and HEDP on their heads whether armed with a RPG, binos and icom, or shovel and wheelbarrow...at least until ISR comes on station.


----------

